
Notes+Cartoons on Andrew Ng ML Course W1-5 - theptrk
https://theptrk.com/2020/02/12/notes-for-coursera-ml-course-week-1-5/
======
theptrk
Hi all, wanted to share illustrated notes I took on the Coursera Machine
Learning course from Andrew Ng. This covers weeks 1-5.

